
The Most Common Reason Users Cancel a Streaming Service? Advertisements - vezycash
http://exstreamist.com/the-most-common-reason-users-cancel-a-streaming-service-advertisements/?t=t
======
herbst
I cancelled Netflix, and soon will again, because of the minimal and only very
slowly growing library.

I like the idea of legal streaming. But on the other side we have multiple
"illegal" (legal to use actually) streaming sites in german that do not charge
anything, work perfectly with a adblocker and have WAY bigger libraries than
even Netflix US.

~~~
angrow
Could you name any? My girlfriend has been worried we won't be able to stream
anything when we move to Germany.

------
vmarsy
As the article say, the primary reason is the Cost. The second reason would be
Ads.

I cancelled my Spotify recently because I didn't use it enough and didn't feel
the cost was justified. I wish they had an intermediary plan : Listen ad-
free+High Quality X hours per month for $Y. If you reach the limit you can
upgrade to the full premium plan for this month.

If my bill was around $3-$5 per month, I would still subscribe.

~~~
surrealvortex
You can join/ create a family plan. $15 for up to 6 people.

------
sjg007
I pay Hulu to not have ads and then we still get promos on kids channels.

